# LIVE Hatch Cam ^_^



## ~KK~ (Feb 19, 2013)

This isn't hedgie related, but I do a live hatch cam for those who want to watch chicks hatch! Right now I have two that have pipped (made their air hole in the shell) and are peeping away so they could hatch any moment. There are 8 due today/tomorrow and 5 due in 2 days . Feel free to stop by whenever you'd like! I post updates there as well so you can check back for progress. 

Here's the link: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/kaitlynhokanson3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks! I peeked in!


----------

